# Shiloh and I.....



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*First there is me*



Then there is Shiloh



*Then there is my buddy and I*



*Head and face scratches*





*Shiloh telling me that the scritches must continue and now*

*Mini is comfortable and waiting for her attention*



*That's all folks....see ya next time*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: It's great to see pictures hoto: of you and Shiloh (and Mini too, of course) !

Thanks for sharing these with us, Randy. *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Shilo is adorable. Loves all the scratches. And little Mini is very cute also. Nice family.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, your Shiloh is such a cuddlebug! It's nice to see you and Mini as well!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay, great pictures Randy ,it's nice to see you , and Shiloh is just a cute little snuggle bug, and Minnie is a beautiful


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *:jumping: It's great to see pictures hoto: of you and Shiloh (and Mini too, of course) !
> 
> Thanks for sharing these with us, Randy. *


Thx Deb....Not the best pics but I will do better next time...



jellyblue said:


> Shilo is adorable. Loves all the scratches. And little Mini is very cute also. Nice family.


Thank you Susan...he is a cuddlebug for sure, and we have become pretty good buddies....he is funny....if he looks out of his cage and see's me loving on Mini, he starts screeching for his.....



aluz said:


> How sweet, your Shiloh is such a cuddlebug! It's nice to see you and Mini as well!


Thank you Ana...he is a pleasure to have....



kwatson said:


> Yay, great pictures Randy ,it's nice to see you , and Shiloh is just a cute little snuggle bug, and Minnie is a beautiful


Thank you Kim..they are both attention seekers and that is fine with me....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hey, Randy, great pictures! I especially love the one where Shiloh is "yelling" at you for more scritches, lol! And Mini is adorable, what a little fluffball *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *Hey, Randy, great pictures! I especially love the one where Shiloh is "yelling" at you for more scritches, lol! And Mini is adorable, what a little fluffball *


Thank's Dee...you were absolutely right when you said these tiel can be so needy...

Mini say's thank you...


----------

